# 2007 Themes



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We're planning on a murder mystery and the theme will be around... well, we haven't quite nailed it down. We're labeling it the "Monster Mash/Addams Family/Munsters" for now


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I think im going with a haunted pumkin Patch


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

I am going with a pirate theme, arghhhhhhh....


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

For the people that have partys and want to do a murder mystery theres a really good site : www.host-party.com


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Aug 1, 2007)

Horrorween Alice in Wonderland.
My main inspiration are the black and white illustrations, so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We too are doing a Murder Mystery - Get a Clue - 

I am ordering personalized pencils from O.T that will say 'Get A Clue - Halloween 2007' for guests to use when they fill out the ballot for their guess who the murderer is.

This has been harder than I thought writing the "script". But we are getting there, and I did figure out my costume so that is a Big Plus!

My brother was funny and said Chewy 'my Pomerianian' shoud be the Murderer, but you know Dogs like Kids never perform when you want them to, so I guess he will just have to be a suspect.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This years we're having a Roaring 20's/30's Gangster party. Sorta a Bonnie and Clyde thing.

Invitations are going to be 'newspaper' clippings with mine and my wife's 'mugshot' and us in a bank robbery. The house is going to be a combo - one room will be where we stash the 'loot' (money bags, fake money, safe), another will be a crime scene with chalk outline, police tape, another a poker room with poker table and card table (possible give out fake money in the begining and whoever has the most at the end gets a prize).

When you walk into the front door, you're in the foyer (a small 5x4ft room), which will be converted into an alley way -- faux brick wall with graffiti. The entry way into the living room will have a faux door with a slide (opens enough just to see the eyes of the 'guard', just like a back alley speakeasy). Each guest will have been given a password in their invite which they'll have to give to get in.

Also going to have a fake swing band (complete with podiums for each member). Swing/big band/jazz will be playing througout the house as an ambiance kinda thing.

Going to try and make it as creepy as I can, though. Wife and I will be dressed as 'Bonnie and Clyde', including bullet holes in the clothes.

And that's about as long winded as I'll be for now.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

we're doing a pirate theme. 

I like the bonnie & clyde theme; will have to store that in my memory banks for future use...if that's OK with you DeadTed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, some really great ideas!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

jodi said:


> we're doing a pirate theme.
> 
> I like the bonnie & clyde theme; will have to store that in my memory banks for future use...if that's OK with you DeadTed.


I don't hold the rights to ideas!! Go for it. That's why I try to be as descriptive and in depth as possible - in case someone else is looking for ideas.

The pirate theme was actually my first choice, but we decided to hold off on that for another year while I build up my piratey stock.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I normally don't do a theme at home, but since they let us get into it at work I was originally thinking of doing a graveyard theme here, but there have been a lot of death just within our department this year, so thinking I just may do the look of a graveyard but no tombstones really. Make it more Gothic Halloween look with creepy cloth all over, purple string lights, cover my desk in black, spider webs all over, I have gargoyles I can put in here....need to figure out what else....any suggestions?


----------



## ScaryChk (Oct 2, 2006)

I was going with Alice in Wonderland...but after discussing with the hubby (and since he know little to nothing about AIW), we have decided to go with the "Heaven & Hell" theme.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm most likely doing a Halloween cocktail party with an "old school" 70's/80's twist to it. Does that make any sense at all???!!!

I'm not all that excited about it, tho. Seems kinda lame.


----------



## paranormalbadgers (Sep 21, 2006)

I think we're set on a Dia de los Muertos theme. Our first idea was New Orleans Voodoo, but unfortunately this has to be a low-budget production this year and our ideas for the voodoo theme are not do-able on a tight budget. So we decided we'll hold that one off until next year because I want to do it right, not half-arsed.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

My theme is still the living dead set as a cemetary. We ran into a problem. Our front end of the house won't be complete by halloween so I can't make it out side this year. So do you think it will be odd and out of place inside?


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Our theme this year is Old West/Ghost Town. Needed something different. The front yard will have a fire with various skeleton cowboys placed around it, a water barrel, hitching post with some sort of ghost horse (still working out the details on that). The inside will be a Saloon complete with poker tables, a bar, and player piano music in the background. Someone on the forum here suggested that when guests enter the door, everyone should stop what their doing, the music stops, and everyone looks at the door, like in an old western movie! Thought that was a great idea! I also had an offer from someone to send me tumbleweeds, since I'm in PA and there's nothing like that 'round here. The people on this forum ROCK!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone have some ideas on what I could do outside my house for a *gangster 20/30's theme*? Nothing too elaborate because it won't be on Halloween night. I'll have my normal cemetery + scary things outside for that.

So far, I've got a few chalk outlines and I think some money bags (bonnie and clyde type of theme). I'm going to have a couple money bags spilled out on the grass and driveway. I'm going to tape string to the fake money and use pencils to steak them into the ground so they don't blow away, but they'll flap in the breeze -- like it there was a quick getaway from a robbery.

Anything else?

This'll be for the part night only. So, easy, quick, cheap.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going with the vampire theme and calling my party "Bloody Good Halloween 07" I ordered shot glasses with that and a vampire mouth on them for my favors and I am having a shot bar. I went with this theme because I got some killer material for $1.00 a yard at Wally World all in gray, black and red. I also got black velvet tablecloths after Christmas for a few bucks each. I'm trying to mostly stick with the 30's Lugosi Dracula and the 90's Oldman Dracula movies as inspiration. I have vampire props/crap all over my house. My husbands getting really sick of the coffin in our living room!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

tallula_g said:


> I'm going with the vampire theme and calling my party "Bloody Good Halloween 07" I ordered shot glasses with that and a vampire mouth on them for my favors and I am having a shot bar. I went with this theme because I got some killer material for $1.00 a yard at Wally World all in gray, black and red. I also got black velvet tablecloths after Christmas for a few bucks each. I'm trying to mostly stick with the 30's Lugosi Dracula and the 90's Oldman Dracula movies as inspiration. I have vampire props/crap all over my house. My husbands getting really sick of the coffin in our living room!![/QUOTE]
> 
> haha that's so cool. You should post photos.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Pirate Party as well... Sounds like a pretty popular theme this year. BTW, Target's going to have some pretty cool, inexpensive pirate props this year.

Any suggestions for some pirate-themed food? And a good recipe for grog?


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Everyone wants to the whole piret theme because of the movies this year so Im like I'll just wait and do it in a few years. Not sure of any god recipes but they have skull mist makers that are cool to set on tables and such.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Put us down for the Pirate theme, complete with a 1/2 scale pirate ship! That comes out to 57', stem to stern.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

LV Scott T: Your ship sounds cool. Any pics?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Only plans, since I've only been building inside so far (6-room maze). I do have pics of last year's 40' facade online. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos then props, facades, 2006


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> This years we're having a Roaring 20's/30's Gangster party. Sorta a Bonnie and Clyde thing.
> 
> Invitations are going to be 'newspaper' clippings with mine and my wife's 'mugshot' and us in a bank robbery. The house is going to be a combo - one room will be where we stash the 'loot' (money bags, fake money, safe), another will be a crime scene with chalk outline, police tape, another a poker room with poker table and card table (possible give out fake money in the begining and whoever has the most at the end gets a prize).
> 
> ...



For our New Year's Eve party a few years back we did a murder mystery that was a 20's speakeasy/gangster theme. It was so popular, we did the sequel 

Poker table. We bought one for about $50 - octagon, seats 8, felt top, chip and drink holders... really nice. People loved it - I don't know why I'm still surprised about that; probably because I'm not a card player. But, great decoration and entertainment all in one.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> Anyone have some ideas on what I could do outside my house for a *gangster 20/30's theme*? Nothing too elaborate because it won't be on Halloween night. I'll have my normal cemetery + scary things outside for that.
> 
> So far, I've got a few chalk outlines and I think some money bags (bonnie and clyde type of theme). I'm going to have a couple money bags spilled out on the grass and driveway. I'm going to tape string to the fake money and use pencils to steak them into the ground so they don't blow away, but they'll flap in the breeze -- like it there was a quick getaway from a robbery.
> 
> ...



You said you were doing a speakeasy type thing with the invites, right? How about a sign outside the door that says something like "Welcome Ladies Temperance Auxillary Members! Please knock" written in flowing script, and then offset to that in blocky writing something like "This means youse guyz".

I can't remember where I got that idea


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

llondra,
I'm a big time card player and I've actually got one of those table top poker tables (exactly like you describe) that I've had for about 4 years. I'm dedicating an entire bedroom into a 'card room'. I'm not too worried about what the inside is going to look like.

In my foyer, I'm going to line the 4 walls (one side has the front door and the adjacent wall has the entry to the living room w/o a door), with fake brick (probably made from big sheets of foam). The foyer will be turned into an alley way. The brick will have graffiti on it and there'll be some trash cans and rats in the space (it's a small space, though).

The 'sign' is a good idea - I'm also going to make a 'fake' door to put inside the frame of the entry way to the living room that has a slot on the door to slide open (have to give the password to get in). I think I'm goign to spray paint in graffiti, that phrase you gave, onto the door.

I'm going to have a sign over the fake metal door that says something like "Pet Shop" or something -- like how the real speakeasy's where always a normal building and the actual speakeasy itself was in the backroom or basement.


After I posted this topic, I came up with another idea I'lll probably do. I've got two big sections of camo netting. The walkway to my door is bordered by a front wall of the house (with window) and the other side is open to the front yard. I'm going to drape the camo from the edge of the roof, over the walkway, and hang to the ground, creating a tunnel of sorts.

It'll give a dark and hopefully creepy 10ft walk to the front door (which you'll enter to get to the 'alley door).

I'm just needing some more small ticket props to put, either in the 'tunnel', or on the lawn (there'll be a cemetery of course - it's a staple for Halloween).


----------



## rusty86 (Sep 21, 2007)

*themes*

Last year we did "Rock and Roll Heaven and Earth" everyone came as a famous singer dead or alive. We even had music for each "star" to lip-sync to. Even the shy ones participated, it was a blast. This year we are doing "Fictional Characters" from literature, movies, tv, comics,etc. Lets' see what people come up with.


----------

